# Military Emblem Group buy - CLOSED



## YoYoSpin (Apr 19, 2007)

Here are the final results: http://yoyospin.com/pic1/GroupBuy.pdf

Best regards,
Ed D.  

*********************************
Original message:

Iâ€™m putting together a group buy of bottle stopper embellishments â€“ high quality 1â€ diameter round metal US military lapel pin emblems that are perfect for embedding in the tops of bottle stoppers. Here are photos of the five military branch options:

- Marine Corps:





- Navy:




- Air Force:




- Army:




- Coast Guard:





Hereâ€™s a photo of the USMC emblem embedded in a Osage Orange cork stopper: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The price for these emblems will depend on the total amount ordered...somewhere between $1.00 and $1.75 each, plus $4.05 for USPS Priority Mail shipping within the USA. 

If youâ€™d like to participate in this group buy, send me an email. 

This group buy offer will be open until midnight 26 April. Iâ€™ll get back to all those who have expressed an interest with a final price, based on the total quantity ordered, on Friday the 27th. Payment by PayPal (+3% for PP fees), money order or personal check will be expected at that time.


----------



## cozee (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for doing this Ed. Email sent.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 19, 2007)

Ed, email sent. Thanks.


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ed,

I'm interested in all but the Coast Guard. No hard feelings those who served that branch, but non of ya live around me. And very few Swabby's at that. Just us Grunts, Jarheads and Buzzards.

If $1.00 ea I'll take 10 ea service.
If $1.75 ea I'll take 5 ea service.


----------



## airrat (Apr 20, 2007)

Emails sent Ed.  Thanks


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 25, 2007)

Ed, E-mail Sent.
20 of Army Emblem.
ADD 10 Navy emblem.

Eugene


----------



## airrat (Apr 25, 2007)

Ed you have me down for 10 coast guard.   Living in the desert I don't know anyone in that branch of the service.   Move them to USAF that should get it almost to the 250 order.   If need be I can add a couple more to make it the 250 so we get them at 1.00.


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 25, 2007)

Ed, please put me down for 12 Marines.

Thanks


----------



## jjenk02 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll take 10 Air Force and 5 of each of the others


----------



## exoticwo (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Ed,
Please put me in for 10 each, I'll pass on the flag pins. I sent email earlier this week but do not see name on PDF file listed here. Hope its not tooo late!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 26, 2007)

Please follow the instructions noted above, in the first post, and send me an email with your wants...


----------



## fiferb (Apr 27, 2007)

Ed, I noticed you had a question mark for my last name. It is Bruce Fifer. Thanks.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 7, 2007)

Ed-
If you have "no shows" at payment time, I can take 5 of each off your hands at the group buy prices.  let me know,
Thanks


----------



## Draken (May 7, 2007)

Received mine in the mail the other day, and they look great.  Thanks for hosting this Ed.


----------



## fiferb (May 7, 2007)

Ed, these are nice. Thanks for putting this together. Look for a bottle stop picture in the "other things we make" in the next day or two.

Thanks again.


----------

